

What your startup can learn from...Wal-Mart?  It's still okay to hate them, though. - eastsidegringo
http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2007/10/24/Will-Wal_2D00_Mart-IT-Lead-Or-Follow_3F00_.aspx 
I've always viewed Wal-Mart as a fossil that would be harder to turn than an aircraft carrier.  But Wal-Mart has actually made some smart IT decisions that we can all learn from; big or small.
======
cstejerean
Good lessons here, one should outsource the non-critical components of the
business. WalMart needs to learn that lesson quickly. They have a tendency of
trying to do everything in-house to "save money".

